# how much should i spend on a web site



## rocinrobcee (Feb 24, 2010)

hello im about to get a web site build to sell my t shirts, but really didn't have any idea what a decent one will run me, can someone help me out with this info


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Whilst I can't give you a figure on how much it might cost you first have to think about what type of site you want to get..

As I see it there are two main components to a site, the front end and the backend...The front end is what people see and is what gives your website it's look and feel. The backend is more the nuts and bolts of the site, the database and the cart and the scripts behind some of the front end functionality. Generally the people who are good at these things specialise in one field or the other meaning you may have to pay two people..That said it is quite possible that you'll find someone who can do both which may save some cash but they may also charge per feature rather than per job - ie, building a shopping cart is more time consuming than an about us page.

It is possible to use shopping carts from online services where there might be a once off fee or a % of sales fee..

Another expense when setting up a website is registering your domain and getting your hosting. Registering a domain isn't too pricey and you can get them for about $10. Hosting is needed to "house" all of your site on the web and there are numerous packages out there which vary in price depending on what features you choose..If you are building your own cart for example you're going to have to get a database included in the hosting plan and also make sure that your host can handle whatever coding languages (asp, php etc) are used.

I know this post hasn't really put a figure on anything but it really depends on the type of site you want and what you need...hope this helps anyway and good luck..Rob


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

you can do it yourself,check out www.pagebuzz.com they can host your site for 10.00a month and can help you build the site to.you can give them a try.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Rob. It depends on exactly what you want to do. 

If you want to work with someone who is serious about design with a proven track record you can expect to spend $600 or more for the design alone. If you need a really in depth design, or multiple pages to be different, you can expect that price to go way up.

The back end will really cost you. Let's say that you are looking for a totally custom solution with all of the works, you could be looking at $5-10,000. If you need a basic cart with PayPal buttons... maybe $500. 

You can get great hosting for $10 a month.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Budget, Business Opp, and etc.

Write business plan may help you.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Look for a solution that meets your skills, needs, and price!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

A good one atleast 2500 and up than seo work endless cost : )
takes money to make money


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

$2.00 plus a couple hours of time a week to promote and work on your seo. Add a couple a bucks a year for a domain name and your set!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

What you spend really depends on two things. The first is what you want the site to do. The second is how qualified you are to make the site do what you want it to do. If you're adept at code and the mechanics of making a web site work, you can often find open source options that can be adapted to your needs. If you're not well versed in html and web site operations, you most likely would be better off hiring someone to create a site for you. 

Before you spend any money, sit down an examine what you know and what you want your site to do. Once you've assessed your skill level and have a list of the features you want your site to have, you can start looking into how to go about making that site a reality.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Ballpark figure based on the info supplied would be $350-$20,000 depending on a number of factors.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Here check this out. Build a myspace page ((FREE)) then pay someone like www.GoDaddy.com for a Domain registration. Then have your new name www.what ever you want.com point to your Myspace page.
For Sales? Give out a phone number and let them talk to a good ol human being. Set up a Paypal user account ((FREE)) and have them pay you with paypal, they can use their credit card. 

This set up will cost you just a few bucks a year. and make you ALOT. I started out like this and I have made 1000's.


----------



## New Wave Design (Apr 19, 2010)

It all depends on the type of site you want and features, wheter you get hosting with it or not. I normally charge $250 and up for a regular website with no shopping cart. 

One thing you need to be aware of is if you use a website builder and use the hosting companies templates you don't own the site. So if you ever wanted to move on to another host your screwed because you will have to start your website all over again. It's best to get a custom site or even a custom template, that way you own the site and you can go anywhere you want with it. Also using a website builder and template does not give the site any uniqueness since everyone can use that same template.
Thats just my 2 cents
Jen


----------



## desertdog10 (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't spend any money beyond what your web hosting cost is (usually less than $10 a month). There are several "open source" shopping carts out there that do a GREAT job of allowing you to sell. I have gone through the $50-$100 a month "turnkey" site (yahoo commerce) with limits on product numbers and bandwidth as well as charging a percentage of your sales, been a power seller on ebay (ebay+paypal costs = less money for you) and also tried the route of hiring a "web consultant/designer" to build my store. All were just a hole to dump money into. 

Now I've seen the light! 
I have my own store now:
Desert Dog Decals - Decals, T-Shirts, Store Fronts and more! at and it only costs me $4 a month!! You don't need to be a computer genius and these is a ton of support in forums like this for these open cart solutions. No fees for what I sell, no limit on products I post. 

Check out:
OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution
ecommerce shopping cart software by Zen Cart ecommerce solution
osCommerce, Open Source Online Shop E-Commerce Solutions

Hosting is cheap with: 
Domain Names & Web Hosting : 1&1 Internet Inc.
or
iPage | Web Hosting, Unix Hosting, E-Mail, Web Design

I use them both for two different stores. Both have been reliable and solid uptime. Good Luck!

SAVE YOUR MONEY- DO IT YOURSELF!!






rocinrobcee said:


> hello im about to get a web site build to sell my t shirts, but really didn't have any idea what a decent one will run me, can someone help me out with this info


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Price varies depending on budget.



Not knowing what your monthly budget is it is a question
that can not be answered in a way we can really help you.


Let us know your budget.

Show us a site that you want yours to look like.

Let us know if you are able to get a merchant account.


Answer the key questions and then you can
narrow down the answers.


A domain cost about $10 bucks. that is just
the domain name.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i would recomend get a hosting with domain name around 50$ for a year and install a oscommerce site which you can get them for free almost nowadays. it looks profesional and easy and uses paypal. so easy to use it has catagories and cart and etc. pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## impel_im (Mar 31, 2010)

A decent 
- website can't cost less than 1500 euros
- e-shop can't cost less than 2500 euros

An application may cost from 10.000 to unlimited.

I will give you an example, if someone was asking me to construct a similar to my site (..::[ Design your own T-Shirt, choose between ready designs and tshirts | Teezy.eu ]::..) i wouldn't accept for less than 200.000 euros. Believe me, this amount does not cover the working hours spent! 

For those of you who recommend OScommerce, virtual mart, joomla sites, sites with $10 a week, doityouself etc, its like someone asking me, "what car should I buy?" and answering.....you can go on foot....you will still reach your destination... 

Also take into account who is advising you! My opinion comes as a professionan management consultant, running a company which has a separate web department with qualified IT guys, as well as owner of the #1 t-shirt shop in Greece!


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I find it funny that so many are quick to say go do it yourself. I mean really people wouldn't go to school to learn to be designers if it was something you could hack together in a few hours (and have it look good and work). 

The trust you get by having a professionally designed website will help in the long run and most designers know of good deals on hosting... like $12 a year instead of $10 a month. 

So forget the templates and DIY sites and hire a designer. Or maybe the designers will have to start making their own shirts.


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

hedsteve said:


> I find it funny that so many are quick to say go do it yourself. I mean really people wouldn't go to school to learn to be designers if it was something you could hack together in a few hours (and have it look good and work).
> 
> The trust you get by having a professionally designed website will help in the long run and most designers know of good deals on hosting... like $12 a year instead of $10 a month.
> 
> So forget the templates and DIY sites and hire a designer. Or maybe the designers will have to start making their own shirts.


I agree. As a web designer myself I find it hypocritical when many of the members of this forum give advice to newbies they usually say "outsource your designs to a print shop" on the grounds that it is too difficult yet they tell them that designing and programming a website is simple and can be done by themselves.

Yes it can be done, but it will be the same quality as if you tried printing shirts for the first time. Just my 2 cents


----------

